# RIP Major Dick Winters



## Steve (Jan 10, 2011)

The inspiration for Band of Brothers and the embodiment of what it means to be a leader and a patriot has passed at the age of 92.  Rest in Peace. 

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/top/all/7374611.html



> Winters died last week after a several-year battle with Parkinson's disease, longtime family friend William Jackson said Monday.


----------



## MPC1257 (Jan 10, 2011)

..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 10, 2011)

Another hero passes.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 10, 2011)

With the utmost respect to Major Winters and his family, my heart goes out to him and those who were counted his friends, family, and Brother in Arms.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 10, 2011)

My knowledge of him came from watching Band of Brothers and hearing what his men had to say about him.  No better epitaph can a fighting man hope for than the respect and admiration of those he had opportunity to lead - by that measure, this leader was a man in every decent meaning of the word.

No despair, tho' sorrow, for the passing of a man who was an inspiration and who did not waste his life but served as best as he knew how when the hard questions were asked of him.

We are ever diminished when such men leave us.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 10, 2011)

The Man who was "Not A Hero, but Served in a Company of Heroes"


----------



## WC_lun (Jan 11, 2011)

...


----------



## stickarts (Jan 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Jan 11, 2011)

Condolence to his family and friends.  May he rest in peace.


----------

